# how to open 2006 imac case



## salegarbes (May 18, 2008)

hello,
need help on how to open case of imac intel-based to change failing hard drive. thanks and best regards.

serge


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 19, 2008)

Is the iMac out of warranty?


----------



## salegarbes (May 20, 2008)

Yes it is out of warranty already and just want to save some money in repair.


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 20, 2008)

I found these links which may be useful.  Take care.

_Open Intel iMac #1_  (Translated from Japanese)

_Open Intel iMac #2_

I don't know for sure whether the iMac models discussed above are exactly the same under the bonnet, as your iMac model.


----------

